# cpt 99456/need rvu or another code



## ddebbied (Oct 30, 2013)

99456 does not have a RVU - can anyone advise what other code I can use for these exams that has a RVU assigned to it.

Thank You


----------



## Kisalyn (Nov 4, 2013)

Who are you trying to bill? Medicare?


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Nov 5, 2013)

We use 99456 for IME which are prepaid.  We do not bill insurance, although many times it is work comp carrier that prepaid.  Our docs require anywhere from $750-1500 up front prior to the appointment.  What is the insurance?


----------

